# Need recommendations please!!!!



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

We have our new Ford F350 in at the dealership we are getting the spray on liner put in and hitch. This truck we ordered it with the brake controller which Ford offers now. They suggested a Reese 16, 000 lb double pivet, or the dealer that we bought our 5th wheel from ( 28FRLS Sidney Outback) sells Husky same as Reese 16, 000 lb. Seeing this is our very first time rving we really need some suggestions.

Any advise would be appreciated, thank you Outbackers.!!!


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Either hithch is good. I have a DrawTite (same as Reese) 15,000lbs hitch and have had no issues in the 8 years I've owned it. 
Hope this helps, Bob


----------



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Bob G said:


> Either hithch is good. I have a DrawTite (same as Reese) 15,000lbs hitch and have had no issues in the 8 years I've owned it.
> Hope this helps, Bob
> [snapback]18244[/snapback]​


Thank you Bob, I really appreciate your advice, sounds like eight years of experience is all I need to hear.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Mary, Just one question. Does your new truck have a large or small bed in it?? and is it a crew cab??

If your new truck is a four door (crew cab) and you have the small bed, you may need a "slider" type of hitch so that there is no chance of your trailer hitting the rear window or roof of your truck in a tight turn.


----------



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> Mary, Just one question. Does your new truck have a large or small bed in it?? and is it a crew cab??
> 
> If your new truck is a four door (crew cab) and you have the small bed, you may need a "slider" type of hitch so that there is no chance of your trailer hitting the rear window or roof of your truck in a tight turn.
> [snapback]18246[/snapback]​


Yes it is a crewcab short box, and I do think the one they told us about does have a slider. If my husband wasn't so busy he could answer these questions much better than I, I just really want to make sure we're doing everything right, but he does have a lot of experience in machinery etc, so he should know some ins and outs. But all these suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

We have a F250 LWB. Our 5er dealer installed a Husky 16K double pivot. It is working very well.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mary,

I purchased the Reese Signature series 16K 5th wheel hitch with the slider and removable bedrails. The hitch works very well and when I need to remove the hitch, I can do so easily, leaving a flat bed for hauling.

I searched the web and found a good price for this setup (can't remember what it was now), printed the quote and took it to the RV dealer. He matched the price.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I searched the web and found a good price for this setup (can't remember what it was now), printed the quote and took it to the RV dealer. He matched the price.


Dealers hate it, but the Internet sure has saved me a lot of money by doing the very same thing. They don't want to lose the sale over a few bucks usually. I did this with my equalizer hitch too.

I'll second the comments on a slider, if I upgrade this is a must have. You may never need it, but that one time you do need it you'll be glad you have it.


----------

